# Loach Question



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello! I have a 29 gallon tank that I just put some new white sand into (after doing my best to rinse it) and I feel like there might be room for a loach in here. In particular, I'm attracted to the Angelicus Botia loach. I'm also interested in cory cats- both of which I can now accommodate with my new sand.

It says on liveaquaria that loaches need (or at least like) currents in the tank, but I never see anything special other than the usual filter spitting water back into the tank when I see them in my LFS. How strict is this need for moving water? Is it met by the filter?

Also- The other inhabitants of this tank include:

3 Red Eye Tetras
3 Danios
1 Swordtail
1 Red Mouse Platy

Ahead of the loach, I am interested in getting a Dalmatian Molly. I also have 7 neon Tetras that I'm considering moving over from my 10 gallon tank so I can close that tank out. 

It's getting.... CROWDED in there, isn't it? It's a fairly deep tank FWIW. Pictures on the way.

Don't forget I'm considering a small school of Cories, though I can easily drop that if I get a loach.


So do I have any business considering the loach, or should I just stick to the Molly and move the neons over? What if I leave the neons where they are? 

Thanks!

T


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Angelicus Botia loach is a good size fish which does better in a group of at least 3-5. I wouldn't recommend this one for the 29g. They really need a longer, larger tank. You could look at khuli loaches, which also do better in a social group, but which would be better suited for your tank. They would need some cave-like/rock structures for hiding. 

Personally, I'm more of a fan of cories than loaches so I have no experience with the compatibility of the two species in one tank. you'd have to explore that more.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would suggest skipping the loach all together. Loaches like cories are a shoaling fish and needs to be in groups. A 29 gal just isn't big enough.


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks both of you!

I think I will play it safe and consider other options. If it's a bottom dweller I like, I may stick with a school of small cories for this tank.

On the upside, I'm am planning a larger tank (75gallons) for later this year. That may be the time for loaches. For now, I'd rather play it safe. Thanks again!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Before you get any loaches,cories, or mollies, you need to get proper schools of fish. The minimum number for a proper school of fish is 6.


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

big b said:


> Before you get any loaches,cories, or mollies, you need to get proper schools of fish. The minimum number for a proper school of fish is 6.


Well, that's certainly how it started. >_< Once things are settled, rebuilding the tetra and danio schools are on the agenda. 

I don't mention it in this thread because that's not one of my questions.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok well I just wanted to make sure it was on your to-do list.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Loaches need a group, so do cories. 3 to 5 is a minimum size group. It is better to stick with one or the other so you have a larger group. Cories will not school with random cories also. If your first cories are salt and peppers, you need to get those kinds of cories from then on. In my experience, you can introduce new groups together so you really can buy them a few at a time. 

a 29 is a small tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Actually, cories will school with different cories if they are in the same genus.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

big b said:


> Actually, cories will school with different cories if they are in the same genus.


not what I read, but thanks. Your info is probably more up to date than mine.


----------

